# How and When to Wean a baby pigeon???



## rallen (Jun 15, 2013)

The little guy I've been hand feeding for the past few weeks must be getting close to being ready to eat all on his own. He's about 4weeks old. How and when do you wean a baby? Secondly he's constantly flapping his wings and now Im concerned about what size his coop should be to keep him happy? Any thoughts?????


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi. Congrats that u successful raised a baby pigeon.Age of weaning differs and depends on the health of a squab. I had a young who started to eat on her own at 31 days of age. And I had squab who took about 55 days to wean. It depends on health-growth,development etc. of the young. If everything is normal,practically it takes somewhere between 35 to 45 days to wean. You should encourage ur young pigeon to pick feed on its own. Spill some seeds in front of him when he is hungry before handfeeding.
U should be happy that he's flappin'. I would say 2 into 3 feet space is good for a single pigeon to survive. Do u have only one pigeon?


----------



## rallen (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I only have the one. I want to figure out how to sex it ( I only think its a him....wierd I know) and then I'd like to find a breeder and get Norbert a little buddy. Is it important to let them out into the world to fly? will they come back? Norbert isn't afraid of people or dogs (we have two labs) and I'm worried if I let him out to explore he may not make it home.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Norbert, cool name u got there.
I would say u will have to wait to find out his gender. If he is only a month old its too early to determine the gender. Pigeons take 4 to 6 months to get sexually mature. Hens normally mature early then cocks.
If he is all alone I won't suggest to let him out yet. Give him some time. U can get another pair now or another juvenile/adult if u want to give him company. But keep them partitioned so they don't fight. Cuz then Ur Norbert will b on receiving end.
Is it a homer or another breed...?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Babies should be weaned between 21-28 days old. I start feeding them in the nest earlier.By 28 days(some earlier) They're eating and drinking on their own. You dip their heads in the water so they'll know where the water is and how to drink.


----------



## Majd (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi rallen... I am handfeeding a couple of pigeons too  they are now 18 days old and I am teaching them how to eat and drink on their own since yesterday (I know it may be too early but earlier is better) and they immediately started drinking after I dipped their beaks in a shallow water bowl and by putting my finger inIit several times in front of them... and they even swallowed some pellets after I pecked some pellets with my finger.... all of that happened in 15 minutes..... but I done it carefully and in a tricky way... all of that before feeding time..... today they drank on their own but I done most of the feeding... so happy that I know to do animal related things on my own because this is my passion... Although this is my first time handfeeding squabs!!!!  wish you luck with yours.... I think you spoiled him too much... as much as you love him! !!!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I'm sorry but I gotta say this. I know most breeders force weaning on their squabs at about 21-25 days of age. But I always like the young ones to wean naturally and gracefully.


----------



## Majd (Apr 6, 2013)

Mmmmmm brocky beiber you're right.... I like natural too and actually I'm not a breeder just a lover I have few pigeons only..... but I saw them show lots of intrest in pecking so I tried it.... but yeah me too I encourage natural


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Josepe said:


> Babies should be weaned between 21-28 days old. I start feeding them in the nest earlier.By 28 days(some earlier) They're eating and drinking on their own. You dip their heads in the water so they'll know where the water is and how to drink.



Josepe is right in that they can be weaned from about 21 days old. I leave a crock of seed and one of water in the nest box when I have babies, and they learn quickly by watching the parents. Better early than later, because the longer you hand feed them, the harder it is for them to transition over to eating on their own. They get lazy and want to be fed. 
When he's hungry, and before you feed him, put down seed and pretend to peck at it with your finger. Let him watch you. Then dip his beak into a small crock of tepid water, but not over the nostrils. Eventuall, he will learn.


----------



## rallen (Jun 15, 2013)

Norbert is a rock dove. I've started putting some of the finer pigeon seed into his formula and he seem ok with that. He will peck at the seed that I put on the floor of his cage but not eat it, he just drops it. I am dipping his beak into his water dish....he is not a fan....Im hoping that he's still getting enough liquid from his formula that I don't have to worry about dehydration. The summer temperatures here are starting to climb and I want a happy healthy pigeon. Do they like a bird bath in their coops??


----------



## rallen (Jun 15, 2013)

OK next feeding I will start with seed on the table and try dipping his beak into water.....then feed. He is eating about 25-30mls of formula every 3 hrs. He's growing and healthy....but I don't want to hand feed him forever, so thank you everyone for the advice. They have such incredible personalities that its hard not to spoil him a little.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's normal for them to pick it up and drop it. He's getting used to it. Don't feed him only the smallest seeds, or he won't want to eat the larger ones later on. Safflower is a good size to mix in and they like it. I actually had a hand fed baby that went right away to the larger peas in the mix, and he still likes them.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

When hand feeding ,they can go up to 35 days befor being weaned. As some times they learn a little slower then young fed by there parents. And 35 days are not a bad time. As when I raised American fantails/ standard fans, I weaned them at 35 days. But as most said 28 to 30 days is about normal.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I said it from the beginning that it always depend on development of the squab. I had one young who was weaned at 19 days of age. I've tried many times to wean them at 25 days of age but practically mine always take about 30 to 45 days to become self dependant completely.
Well,rallen since u r not a breeder and u only have one I would say take it slow. Enjoy ur relationship with him


----------



## rallen (Jun 15, 2013)

So I just went to feed Norbert and he's refusing the feed. He will take a bite or two and pull his head away. I did start with pecking at the seed and he was in fact doing it. Is this what a natural wean looks like? He just stops taking the formula from the feeding syringe? If he gets hungry and isn't eating enough seed on his own will he become vocal? I feel like the worried mother who's kid won't eat!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he's hungry, he will probably eat. Can you tell if he's actually eating the seed? If he is, then he needs to drink also.


----------



## rallen (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Jay3, it seems as though he's dropping more than he is eating. I will watch more tonight and keep a close eye on the food and water levels. He does seem to eat less at night. His large feed has always been first thing in the morning. As I'm typing he is indeed feeding at his dish. What is a normal amount of seed and water for him to consume in a day? Do I need vitamin drops in his water? I purchased a pigeon seed from the pet food store, are some brands better than others?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I never tried to figure out what would be the normal amount of seed for one that young. An adult should have 1 1/2 oz a day. Feel his crop and see how it feels. In the morning is a good time to try to get him to eat on his own when he is hungry. That's if you have enough time in the morning to be able to wait a few hours to see how much he will eat. Being hungry will push him on to learn to eat on his own. Then depending on how he does, you can always feed him later. I usually feed them at the end of the day to make sure they have a full crop to get through the night. If you keep at it, he will learn. Sometimes, if you go from formula or whatever you normally feed him, to frozen defrosted peas, which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water, then leave some with him to play with. They often seem to learn to pick those up fairly quickly, as they are soft and squishy. Then transition to seed. But if he is picking the seed up and trying, then maybe just stay with that. He will learn quickly if you wait to feed him and let him get a bit hungry. Right now you are trying to get him to drink on his own. I wouldn't worry about vitamins, as he may not like the taste and may not drink. If he learns to drink, then he will drink enough when he needs to. It's getting him to learn. Once he does, you don't normally have to worry about him drinking enough. That's one of the good things about the peas. They also contain moisture which does help. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

A general rule of thumb I use, when the young bird is fully feathered under the wing I separate the young bird from his parents. Dunking the head in water seems to help.
Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By leaving them with the parents, and keeping feed and water in the box, they learn even sooner, as they learn from their parents.They can be weaned at a few weeks old if necessary.


----------

